# iCloud saturé par des documents introuvables..



## lamviv (24 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, 

Ayant parcouru les sujets similaires malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé la solution à mon problème à part "contactez apple" alors voilà je me lance...

Je me retrouve avec un iCloud saturé : 






Le problème c'est que ces fameux "Autres documents" sont introuvables sur mon mac : 
- dans Finder, le dossier "Document" est vide 
- je n'ai rien sur mon bureau qui s'auto-synchroniserait en temps normal






(Je n'ai pas d'autres documents sauvegardés sur iPhone/iPad non plus)

Je dois certainement oublier qq.chose donc si quelqu'un a une solution à me proposer, je vous le/la remercie par avance, bonne journée.


----------



## Ch@ton (6 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Je dis tout de suite que je n'y connais strictement rien, mais… sur la copie d'écran c'est marqué

"Pour libérer de l'espace de stockage, ouvrez iCloud Drive dans Finder, puis supprimez des documents".

As-tu déjà été voir dans iCloud Drive ?

Et si jamais : est-ce que tu as bien vidé ta corbeille ?


----------

